#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Outputs Cool Edit Pro

## Rieske

Hoi,

Hoe kan ik met een ESI GIGAPort AG usb-geluidskaart meerdere tracks uitsturen met Cool Edit Pro ? En zo ja, hoe kan ik de kanalen in de desbetreffende track selecteren ?

Thankx,
Rieske

----------


## Ibvee

Cool Edit 1 is dit niet mogelijk. 

Maar voor Cool Edit 2, er vanuitgaand dat je drivers voor je audio kaart goed zijn geinstalleerd:
Ga naar Options => Device Order, er komt nu een schermpje met een paar tabbladen, in de eerste staat playback devices. Er staan 2 boxen, de linker staat boven 'unused playback devices' de rechter staat boven 'multitrack device preference order'. Zorg ervoor dat alle outputs die je wilt gebruiken in de rechter kolom staan. Klik op 'OK'. 
Zorg er nu voor dat je in multitrack window zit. Als je niet weet wat dit is, en je ziet alleen 1 groot vlak waar soms een audio file te zien is, dan zit je op dit moment in Edit View. Links boven, vlak onder het woord 'File' of 'Bestand' Staat een grote knop met een plaatje waar wat lijntjes op staan. Klik daarop, je gaat nu naar de multitrack mode. 
Je ziet nu meerdere sporen, waarschijnlijk vier onder elkaar, je kunt naar beneden scrollen voor nog meer sporen. In het linker vak van het eerste spoor staan wat knoppen voor dat kanaal. Er is 1 knop bij waar staat 'Out 1' klik hier op, je ziet nu een scherm waar de door jou bij punt 1 uitgekozen outputs in een lijstje staan, kies de output die je wilt gebruiken. Laad een wavefile in het eerste spoor, dit zal nu afgespeeld worden via het door jou uitgekozen kanaal. Je kunt zo elk spoor naar een ander kanaal van je geluidskaart sturen. 

Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.

----------

